# New TS and Outfeed table



## Superduty31 (Feb 8, 2011)

My Wife bought me this table saw for my birthday, I have been using it since the middle of February and the weather has finally turned for the better so I thought it was time to get the outfeed table built, it's not complete as I will build another set of shelves and drawers for storage but was really stoked to have it to the point it is.:yes:

Plus I said I would get some pics of my shop on here, it's pretty bare bones but has just about everything I need to complete most of the projects I get myself involved in.




























Have a Great Day!


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Ha! It looks big and it looks solid. Can't ask for much more than that. Nice work, and I'm sure you'll be using that thing a hundred times a day. My only suggestion would be to run some carriage bolts through the joints to reinforce the wood screws.
--Matt


----------



## Superduty31 (Feb 8, 2011)

It's got corner braces and a 2x4 interior frame bracing the melamine, and about 1/4 of a 5lb box of 3" torx screws, I tend to over build my work benches, heck the one on the west wall is the same design that I built at my last house, my cousin refers to it as the tornado shelter, the shop will be gone but the work bench will still be standing!


----------



## jeffski1 (Feb 12, 2011)

thats looks great,nice and big.i will be purchasing the rigid 4512 in a few weeks and your pics give me a reference of what i can expect my TS and outfeed table to look like.thx.
jeff:smile:


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

SuperDuty,
First congrats on the new saw, second my friend you better hang on to that wife of yours :thumbsup: she bought you one nice saw :clap::thumbsup:. And lastly you did a great job on the outfeed table, there will be so many things you will use it for, maybe even an outfeed table :laughing:.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice looking outfeed table. Looks like it will serve you well. I was in Home Depot the other day and they had that exact saw for sale. They only had the floor model left and they were asking $100.00 for it. That's right, $100.00. I even called the manager over to ask if the price was correct. He assured me that it was. If I was in the market for a new one, I would have scooped it but I have no use or room for another table saw.


----------



## Superduty31 (Feb 8, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> Nice looking outfeed table. Looks like it will serve you well. I was in Home Depot the other day and they had that exact saw for sale. They only had the floor model left and they were asking $100.00 for it. That's right, $100.00. I even called the manager over to ask if the price was correct. He assured me that it was. If I was in the market for a new one, I would have scooped it but I have no use or room for another table saw.


Was it a return or damaged??? You should have grabbed it, retail is 497.99!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

No damage, just the floor model.


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

!!
Really - Which Home depot ken? my Dad's birthday is today (no ****) and his TS is older than me - 
be a sweet gift to very talented man (and the guy I owe my skill set too!)


----------

